# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Шиваиты

## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Что это за направление индуизма? Чем отличается от вайшнавизма?
Кто его основатель? Какова их философия?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Информацию об этом направлении можно получть в открытых источниках в Интернет. Отличие от вайшнавизма в том, что почтение оказывается Господу Шиве как верховному божеству. Преобладает имперсональная философия, согласно которой Шива является наивысшим олицетворением и проявлением безличного Брахмана.

----------

